# Fetal "non stress test" for monitoring when overdue



## aliss

Has anyone been through this and can share their experience?

I have my first one booked for 41+3, my midwife is aware I do not wish to be induced and is fully supportive. 

Is it painful? She said they do the belly strap which if I recall from my 1st induction was a serious pain in the ass but it's supposed to only be 20 minutes this time.


----------



## amjon

I had one at 26 weeks with my daughter when the MW was concerned about my BP. The only part that was even slightly painful was the blood pressure cuff. You lay in bed and they hook 2 monitors to your belly (and possibly a blood pressure cuff).


----------



## socitycourty

I had them every week in the third trimester since they thought my LO had some issues. It was just go in, get hooked up to the monitor (just like the one you have in hospital labor) blood pressure and temperature check, then stay on the monitor for 20-30 minutes or as long as it takes for them to see the movements and activity they need to see from baby.

I also had to have an ultrasound every week to check fluid and baby's wellbeing, that only took 5 minutes or less.

Can't believe your baby isn't here yet! :hugs:


----------



## MollyWeasley

I've heard 2 tips to prepare for the NST....

1) Make sure you're well hydrated - fluid levels can appear low if you're dehydrated.
2) A glass of orange juice before the test will help ensure baby is nice and active.

:thumbup:

Certainly it's painless - they just hook up some monitors and check in on baby. It can be stressful for mom of course because they sometimes try to push an induction at that point. Will your midwife be there with you at the test?


----------



## Liesje

I had them because I was a volunteer human guinea pig at a teaching hospital... I found it kind of neat, no discomfort or anything. They told me in Canada they changed the name to "non stress test" because "stress test" was worrying moms... So instead of checking if your baby _is_ stressed, they're checking that it's _not_ stressed lol


----------

